# replacing oil/filter on BMW R100S



## MichaelBE (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

I've been driving my BMW for a year now, but I'm a total newbie when it comes to the mechanics. I was told that the oil should be replaced and that when it is replaced, I should actually also replace the oil filter.

Is that correct? And if so, what parts should I buy? (Which filter, fittings, rings, ...)

Is there some nice online manual how to do this? Because I don't really seem to find any.$

Thanks in advance.

Michael


----------



## Rouge_cm (Feb 25, 2014)

yes when you replace the oil you should put on a new filter. if the oil is a dark brown or black color determines if need be replaced, if its been a year I would say change it.


----------



## Pierce (Jul 10, 2005)

Is there a BMW bike dealership nearby?
The oil filter is inside the engine and is a paper element. You Tube is your friend. Look up oil changes for BMW Air Heads on You Tube. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MichaelBE (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

